# Greetings...



## MOTOCO (Sep 25, 2011)

Greetings and salutations. I am the M in MoToCo...or Martin to be more precis. My son makes the T (Tristan) and my wife Carlee the C. The O is for our last name...which I don't feel needs to be shared.

So, we are Halloween Enthusiasts, much like everyone here. I found this forum while browsing for Tombstone ideas and found the works of Uruk-Hai. Absolutely loved his Celtic Cross. Anyhow...thought I would stick around and see what else I can find. I am also a member of another halloween forum, so if you are a member there as well we are the same MOTOCO.

I love building my own props, jack-o-laterns and such...hopefully I will get around to building up my portfolio here.

If you are ever in Aberdeen, WA. Drop me a line!
http://hauntforum.com/member.php?u=714


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings an welcome. If you have pictures of your work it would be nice to see them.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome. Just a warning...you will find HUNDREDS of ideas in here that you will want to "borrow" and it will become an obsession...welcome to the madness!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Welcome, aboard! 

I think trishaanne was a little conservative in her estimate, as I'm sure you'll find out. :laugheton: 
Looking forward to seeing some of your work, especially the celtic cross...I can never seem to get enough of those.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hello Martin.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome Martin, Tristan & Carlee!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Motoco!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome MoToCo

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

A big hi and welcome to the whole family.


----------

